# Mcr g0434-qw



## cdavis532 (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone know why MCR is still not paying for the new UDS (G0434) code?


----------



## LuluBarr (Mar 21, 2011)

I spoke with Medicare today regarding this and they told me that based on our CLIA certificate type (type 2) we might not get paid for these types of tests. They denied over 40 G0434QW claims we sent earlier this year. I am still trying to figure out what that means for us. Have you spoken to Medicare?

Does anyone else have any new updates about this??


----------



## anggand@aol.com (Mar 28, 2011)

We get pd on the g0434 without the modifier and with dx v58.69 and v58.83. hope this helps


----------

